# Mortgage Lifter Heirloom Tomato - April Tomato of the Month



## Cindy1 (Apr 1, 2010)

I've heard a few different stories and I just love them. Maybe because I'm such a tomato fan. Anyway you tell it the story is inspiring because of the ingenuity and desire. Something worth noting, with today's economy and job situation we may see a few more of these backyard entrepreneurs looking to pay of their mortgage emerging. I wonder what the tomato varieties of tomorrow will be like after that?
.-= Cindy´s last blog ..Gardening Advice For Beginners =-.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Cindy, the lore of the Mortgage Lifter tomato is truly inspiring. If one man can pay off his mortgage by selling tomatoes, you can do anything! Thanks for stopping by!

Tee


----------



## Michael_Patrick_McCarty (Aug 28, 2012)

I am truly intriqued with the Mortgage Lifter Tomato. I have never seen one, but they will be part of my gardening plan for now on.


----------



## vicki1 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have 3 growing now, and am anxious to see what they will taste like. At this moment, the plants are 5ft tall, and still growing. I have new tomatoes on the vines everyday. the suspense is killing me.


----------

